# Got One of My "Grail" Kits...



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

The other night at my local IPMS chapter's semi-annual swap meet, I picked up a lit I've been wanting for almost 45 years. I got an Airfix 1910 "B" Type Bus. All the parts are there, but the decals are long gone. That doesn't matter to me, as I'm going to do it up as a WWI British Army troop transport.Hundreds of these London omnibuses were pressed into service. Just have to get some troops for it.Luckily, with all the 100th anniversary kits being released, they're easy to come by. The cherry on the top was the price - $10.00 CDN!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's a fun kit. The civil and military bus kits are current issues now, so you could probably get some decals from Airfix if needed. They are good about that. Just explain its an old kit and they will still help out. The military bus had some poor figures and back packs, and cardboard wooden planks. Those are best replaced with real wood or plastic strips. 

Finding figures for the bus is actually rather hard since it's 1/32 but I would suggest seeing what sitting figures are available from Scale Link in 54mm. Pay attention to who you put where too. As I recall there were regulations about having equipment on the top deck. 

The kit itself is rather hard to build - some parts just do not fit. Do a lot of test fitting. While not actually the correct type bus (Airfix fudged here) for WW1, the finished model looks really nice. I plan on converting one into a pigeon coop communications bus.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not so much of a purist that I won't use 1/35 figures with a 1/32 vehicle,as I've gone on record many times. There is a wide range in Human sizes and 1/35 and 1/32 (54mm) create a nice range of overlap. I have a large poacket of thin wood veneers I'm going to use and I'm going to do my own markings based on copious photos from Google Images. The pigeon carrier is an interesting idea and I've got some photos of the real thing, but I'll have to track down some very fine tull to do the chicken wire if I go that route.


----------

